# Furminator for an American Eskimo?



## platinumtlc (Aug 9, 2009)

I've used a Furminator for my Chihuahua, and now that I have a American Eskimo, do you think it would be OK to use it for him too?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

platinumtlc said:


> I've used a Furminator for my Chihuahua, and now that I have a American Eskimo, do you think it would be OK to use it for him too?


You can use it, but its not going to be very effective, and it could damage the longer coat. In order for it to me most effective on the Esky, you are going to have to thoroughly brush, and COMB out the dog, THEN Furminate. It will pull some more hair out, but IMO not enough to be worth the time, and the possible coat damage.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

The Furminator works best on double coated dogs, which I think qualifies the American Eskimo. Since you already have one, try it and see how effective it is!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> The Furminator works best on double coated dogs, which I think qualifies the American Eskimo. Since you already have one, try it and see how effective it is!



It also works best on short-double coated dogs..not so much on long coats, and can damage the long coats. Use carefully.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I would not use it. I have tried it on my dog, and it just breaks the long hairs on his back. I would stick to using it with short haired dogs/cats/rabbits ect.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I wouldn't use a furminator on an Eskie. An undercoat rake would be a much better choice. It will rake out the undercoat without damaging the top coat.


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

I use it on my shiba he is double coated but for my poms i have a seperate brush for them but once in a while i furminate them, the results usually for the poms is a better looking coat


----------



## Angelwing (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't use it on an american eskimo. Actually, I dislike using it on most dogs because it's useless except for a very few individuals. For longer haired double coated dogs rakes are best (make sure you get the right one) and for short hair double coated dogs I use a stripping knife.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Another vote against. It does not work on Eskies. Get a rake, pinbrush and a comb.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Ya furm is better for short hair double coats. The longer coats tend to "blow" twice a year and as long as you get managed best during those times, regular brushing with a rake and comb is best. The furminater tool is a blade and can damage coat. You can also use a good slicker bruck. The key is to brush in layers starting at the bottem.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

platinumtlc said:


> I've used a Furminator for my Chihuahua, and now that I have a American Eskimo, do you think it would be OK to use it for him too?


I am really looking to afford the Furminator. I hear it is great and sure it would be so helpful in grooming my aussies.


----------

